# DBS Talk Fantasy Football



## stevenv (Aug 4, 2004)

Hey fantasy football fans!

I've created a 12-team league on NFL.com for DBS Talk members who are interested. The league name is DBS Talk Fantasy Football. I have set the automated draft for August 31st. Thanks.


----------



## sacalait (Aug 6, 2007)

I just joined. 2 down - 10 to go. This is an automated draft, meaning we don't have to do anything, correct?

That is Memorial Day and I don't know what is going on yet in the way of family activities.


----------



## stevenv (Aug 4, 2004)

sacalait said:


> I just joined. 2 down - 10 to go. This is an automated draft, meaning we don't have to do anything, correct?
> 
> You can pre-rank players if you want to. That's all you have to do.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Signed Up - 9 to go!


----------



## demonstimpy (Jul 29, 2004)

Super. Can never have too much FF



fluffybear said:


> Signed Up - 9 to go!


----------



## ProfLonghair (Sep 26, 2006)

Don't forget this thread, with pick 'em and more, too

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=132568


----------



## stevenv (Aug 4, 2004)

5 teams in, 7 more to go!


----------



## clemsonfanzz (Mar 16, 2007)

6 teams in, 6 more to go.......:jumpingja woooohooooooo football is on again....


----------



## VegasDen (Jul 12, 2007)

I jumped in!!! I am ready for some footballlllllllllllllllllllllll!


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

just signed on for another year looking forward to it


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

The Great State of New Jersey has arrived folks ! "Football,You bet ! "


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

is it for $$$ ?


----------



## stevenv (Aug 4, 2004)

dcowboy7 said:


> is it for $$$ ?


Nope, sorry. Just for bragging rights.  9 teams in, 3 to go! Thanks for joining.


----------



## DaveTheWave (Mar 27, 2007)

LA Swamp Chickens have joined the fray...


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

And then there were 11 :biggthump


----------



## stevenv (Aug 4, 2004)

1 more spot left!


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

dcowboy7 said:


> is it for $$$ ?





stevenv said:


> Nope, sorry. Just for bragging rights.  9 teams in, 3 to go! Thanks for joining.


if its not for $$ im not joining....thanks anyway.


----------



## stevenv (Aug 4, 2004)

The league is now full. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

It will be fun.Best of luck all !


----------



## DaveTheWave (Mar 27, 2007)

DaveTheWave said:


> LA Swamp Chickens have joined the fray...


Sorry guys but I have to pull out. I've over extended some what. :nono:


----------



## stevenv (Aug 4, 2004)

There is 1 spot open now, if anyone is interested in joining. The automated draft is scheduled for Sunday the 31st.


----------



## stevenv (Aug 4, 2004)

The league is filled again. That was quick lol! Thanks to everyone again. Good luck.


----------



## stevenv (Aug 4, 2004)

Our teams have been drafted. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## VegasDen (Jul 12, 2007)

GRRRR..NFL.com service busy....can't log on right now


----------

